# Free OS type maps 2 print out.



## WiltonShagpile

Hi All, 
_Please make a comment to keep this running for other people to see._

The URL below is for a site with the best walking type OS (FREE) Maps. This has been updated to the larger scale OS map, More detail

http://www.walkhighlands.co.uk/maps/?sid=586ccd17c8bd9d0ad08deb7a8ab5a338

Log on. Type in a place name ie "York" n click enter.

It's easy to work out what to do, there's help to. Just click ur way round the walk you would like to make. Anywhere in the country. It lays way points that you can save and transfer to GPS.

The best thing...... You can print off these maps. Save a fortune on paper maps.

If your going to France this year try this site.....This is clever!!!

http://www.france-voyage.com/en/

All the best Wilt

A quick click on the thanks is all it takes.


----------



## spindrifter

Bump

Been using this site for over a year now.

It works and is free.

Cheers

David


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Hi Thanks for that - have just forked out over £7 quid for a map of Arran :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Fatalhud

Nice one thanks  

Alan H


----------



## WiltonShagpile

Hi

Please make a comment to keep this up on the home page for other motor homers 2 C

Wilt


----------



## 96299

Been looking at potential walks in my own area, so thanks for that.  

Steve


----------



## spindrifter

This is worth a second bump


----------



## ardgour

At long last I can stop waiting for the next cheap deal on OS maps
- nice one

Chris


----------



## drfcchris

Nice one Thanks.

Chris


----------



## lifestyle

Wilt
Thanks so much ,i have just travelled through France in the last couple of weeks,and i wish i had all this info with me then.
Excellent.

Les


----------



## Wizzo

Thanks Wilt, very useful.

JohnW


----------



## mandyandandy

On the OS maps link I can only get Scotland and don't get the enter button when I enter a town name in the box. 

Is it me being thick? 

Thanks for help as I am sure I am doing something wrong.

Mandy


----------



## spindrifter

HI Mandy

Just enter the area you want to look at in the search box and then press return and it should work.

Cheers

David


----------



## aphra

*free maps*

thanks spent 6 weeks in scotland guessing walk & cycle routes so will definitely use this site

anna


----------



## flyingpig

Brilliant!
Thanks, Flyingpig


----------



## Fairportgoer

Nice one!

Could have saved the £300 on memory maps for the whole of the UK had I have seen this earlier :evil: 

Never mind!

Dean (Now back in England  )


----------



## christine1310

This is great. Going to France next week so this is really handy. Thanks


----------



## catzontour

Brilliant, thank you, just been looking at Exmoor for walking in October.

Catz


----------



## an99uk

*Maps*

Mod Edit:

I have made this post a sticky so it will show on the front page for 30 days.
You don't need to keep bumping it now.


----------



## cypsygal

thanks


----------



## WiltonShagpile

Ta for that,

It's a very handy site. Save us all a packet, n keep us fit in the proccess!!!


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Wilt

If you would like to compose some brief instructions in a new post, and include the links and whatever, I'll move it to the *Members Motorhoming Guides* for you so it will always be readily accessible.

Then all the members have to do is *find the guides* . . . . :roll:  

Dave

P.S. Who is going to be first to post a screenshot to show where they are?

Gauntlet thrown down! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Caggsie

Have just registered. To get access to maps click on the GPS option in top right had corner. Type in location required on left hand side and press enter on keyboard. It then takes you to maps across the country. 

Sorry no piccies as haven't found how to do it on iPad and then up load.

Regards

Karen


----------



## suffolkmerc

Excellent, thank you


----------



## gibbo

One word for it... Brilliant! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## scouter

*Access to OS maps*

Try http://maps.the-hug.net/ for OS maps of the UK at various scales

alan


----------



## scotscougar

Kewl

Much Appreciated

John


----------



## mangolover

Top sites.

thanks,

John


----------



## rugbyken

thank's just the sort of site iv'e been looking for


----------



## Carper

Thanks Wilt

This is going to save me a few bob.

Another link. Not quite as good as free OS maps but usful if you have a GPS

Where's the path?

Doug


----------



## Grizzly

Thank you for the link. Much faster loading than Google Maps- another plus point for it.

G


----------



## chickann

*brilliant site*

such a quick site and so easy to find places as you can zoom in really close and print out your route, brilliant.
cheers
ann


----------



## Colsom

WiltonShagpile said:


> Hi All,
> _Please make a comment to keep this running for other people to see._
> 
> The URL below is for a site with the best walking type OS (FREE) Maps. This has been updated to the larger scale OS map, More detail
> 
> http://www.walkhighlands.co.uk/maps/?sid=586ccd17c8bd9d0ad08deb7a8ab5a338
> 
> Log on. Type in a place name ie "York" n click enter.
> 
> It's easy to work out what to do, there's help to. Just click ur way round the walk you would like to make. Anywhere in the country. It lays way points that you can save and transfer to GPS.
> 
> The best thing...... You can print off these maps. Save a fortune on paper maps.
> 
> If your going to France this year try this site.....This is clever!!!
> 
> http://www.france-voyage.com/en/
> 
> All the best Wilt
> 
> A quick click on the thanks is all it takes.


----------



## Colsom

WiltonShagpile said:


> Hi All,
> _Please make a comment to keep this running for other people to see._
> 
> The URL below is for a site with the best walking type OS (FREE) Maps. This has been updated to the larger scale OS map, More detail
> 
> http://www.walkhighlands.co.uk/maps/?sid=586ccd17c8bd9d0ad08deb7a8ab5a338
> 
> Log on. Type in a place name ie "York" n click enter.
> 
> It's easy to work out what to do, there's help to. Just click ur way round the walk you would like to make. Anywhere in the country. It lays way points that you can save and transfer to GPS.
> 
> The best thing...... You can print off these maps. Save a fortune on paper maps.
> 
> If your going to France this year try this site.....This is clever!!!
> 
> http://www.france-voyage.com/en/
> 
> All the best Wilt
> 
> A quick click on the thanks is all it takes.


----------



## mandyandandy

The French one is fascinating, remember looking at this for ages last time it came up. 

Thanks again,

Mandy


----------



## jarcadia

Excellent site for France,
keep it going.


----------



## JimmyBee

Completely different to the likes of memory maps whcih is linked to software that enables you to use a gps program though I think.

Very good though.


----------



## Pollydoodle

Great, thanks


----------



## The-Cookies

great thanks


----------



## safariboy

Bump


----------



## Telbell

And here


----------



## Telbell

And here


----------



## froggy59

Thanks very helpful


----------



## peterandirene

The Scotland site seems to be fed from http://maps.the-hug.net/ which loads a lot more quickly for me.


----------



## chrisgog

Thanks,
I love my os maps
chris


----------



## bigfrank3

Super, thanks

bigfrank3


----------



## Jumbocruiser

Thanks for these links

I can only get 1:50K scale OS maps on the walk highlands website.

An alternative is www.bing.com/maps

This gives the highest detail 1:25K OS maps, showing detail right down to field boundaries.

To use bing maps (formerly Multimap):
*click the link above, 
*search for your area of interest, 
*click on "London Street Maps" at top of the map to reveal the list of available maps.
*select "Ordnance Survey Maps" from the list
*finally, zoom to your required level of datail.

James


----------



## tony5677

Thanks


----------



## mauramac

Always happy to give a Bump....bumpy bump bump. :lol:


----------



## dodger148

bump


----------



## philx

nice one thanks
phil


----------



## j50jwr

*There's always time for a bump*

Burmp

great site!


----------



## YamiRen

*Walking Maps - Brill!*

Well worth bumping this one to keep the thread going for other users. Many thanks.


----------



## CourtJester

Good stuff. Thanks Wilt.


----------



## napoleon

Thanks for that Wilt, very useful for our travels & Free too!!
napoleon


----------



## TimL

If I had known about this a week ago, I could have saved myself some time and money, as I have just purchased 3 OS maps.


----------



## UncleNorm

Thanks Wilton! I love maps. Goodness knows how I managed to miss your original post! :roll: 

BUMP!!


----------



## josieb

having just done a search to find this post again, so am posting a word.
bump


----------



## VenturerDave

Brilliant resource, thanks


----------



## clive1821

Yes thank you wilt, the maps are very useful, and the French info site as well


----------



## YamiRen

*Maps for Free*

Excellent, thanks for the post.


----------



## josieb

I have found this site so very helpful, not just for the roads but also for greenlaneing out of our area. It's only when someone bumps this that I remember to do the same.
As it's such a useful tool it's a shame that it can't be added to one of the drop downs at the top of the site, then it would be easy for all to find. What do you think?


----------



## YamiRen

That would be a good idea, then it would be more accessable.


----------



## jwc

Thanks, have you also tried www.streetmap.co.uk which gives you similar zoom right down to street level.


----------



## catzontour

Off to Losehill at the weekend and have just downloaded a map of the area. Thank you  

Catz


----------



## grandadbaza

Excellent thanks


----------



## VenturerDave

Brilliant link, thanks


----------



## iceman1956

Don't you just love freebies :lol: 


Thanks for the Link
Phil L


----------



## WiltonShagpile

Thanks to all the people that have sent there thanks. I can't believe how many hits it's had. 

I'm glad it's been so usefull to so many people.

Fame at last.

All the best Wilt.


----------



## charlieivan

Just had another look at this so here's hoping it will continue. Thanks.


----------



## HarleyDave

Bump

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sid52

*Free os maps on Android*

Haven't read the entire thread, so apologies if this has already been mentioned. There is a free app on Google Play, OS Atlas, which has the entire os map for the UK up to 1:25000. It works on phones or tablets using Android. I've looked on itunes for Apple users but cannot find anything similar.
Sid


----------



## Whatton

*Re: Free os maps on Android*



Sid52 said:


> I've looked on itunes for Apple users but cannot find anything similar.
> Sid


Try this  Apple App GB OS 250


----------



## HyFy

*OS and other maps...*

I'm not wanting to say that one service is better than another and I certainly don't have any commercial connection with the company I recommend but I am a "Map Freak". I have not bought a paper map since I found http://www.anquet.com/ You can buy whole digital chunks of the UK and France for the price of one paper map. If your netbook or phone has a GPS capability then they can be displayed on these maps. I am the boring sort of nerd that can watch my train journey to London on my netbook as the GPS icon moves along the track. Don't knock it. This is technology that amazes me now and would have left me flabbergasted when I first started teaching map navigation to helicopter observers many years ago. Give the link a try... They provide all the viewing software...
HyFy


----------



## Fatalhud

I have just starting using Viewranger for Android

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...NvbS5hdWdtZW50cmEudmlld3Jhbmdlci5hbmRyb2lkIl0.

Loads of free maps & You can purchase Tiles for Pence

Alan H


----------



## HarleyDave

Bump

Cheers

Dave


----------



## WiltonShagpile

Hi All,

There is a new site. Hug has moved to

Walk Lakes Walklakes

Little different to Walkhighlands but roughly the same. its free, printable and can download a GPS file to use on your smart phone.

If you have iPhone Viewranger is the app to go for. Save your files on Dropbox an iPhone app that's free. That way you can access any GPS you have downloaded to your PC and stored in your Dropbox file. You do need WiFi to access your Dropbox when your out.

All the best Dave

For Android

Viewranger Android


----------



## janet1

Brill site. Information like this makes the membership of MHF the best deal ever. Will I be able to access this site live on my android if I have roaming turned off? Would hate to come back to a huge bill :?


----------



## DABurleigh

If you like OS mapping on an Android phone when out walking, etc., but don't like paying for the mapping, I use the app Maverick Pro (there is a free version to try first):
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codesector.maverick.full

The maps cache, so download what you want first if you don't want, or might not be able, to access them via cellular in the field.

Attached is a screenshot from part of a walk yesterday. The blue line is my track.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Excellent Mr Shagpile


----------



## VenturerDave

Thats the one, thank you very much
Dave


----------



## jiwawa

I'm looking at maps.The-hug.net but I'm not getting any detail for NI. 

Am I doing something wrong or 8s that how it is? Perhaps someone 2ho knows how to use the site would let me know. 

I can see detail for the Scottish coast.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> I'm looking at maps.The-hug.net but I'm not getting any detail for NI.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or 8s that how it is? Perhaps someone 2ho knows how to use the site would let me know.
> 
> I can see detail for the Scottish coast.


No, I get nowt either  a bit of detail when further out that's all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The label bottom left reminded me of OSM, so here's my dads home town.










https://master.apis.dev.openstreetmap.org/#map=5/51.500/-0.100

This is the basis of Maps.me, and you can of course add your own detail to the maps, which then get's put out at the next update, nifty eh


----------

